# Barner Inertia rest



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Mike, I have a new and a used timeless (barner) rest. Send address. Also WHAT are you going to do with them.
Charlie


----------



## kirktink (Jul 15, 2011)

If you can get hold Of Dee Wilde, I remember him shooting em back in the 90s. He shot one in the NAA compound nationals in 92 or 93... I remember it well cause i saw him shoot an arrow in the ground at that shoot in Colorado Springs and again in Redding while using them. 

He might part with them if he still has one;>)

Kirk


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Kirk, back in the days of the recurve they were a good rest. I shot them until I got my first compound. I tried them but could never get them to fall. However my wife could shoot them very well, however she shot a very light bow. I have tried tuning with the faster bows and can not get them to work an any thing over two hundred fps. I don't remember when but Barner sold or changed name to timeless, but it is the same rest. If some one wants to play, I still have a couple you can have. They have been in my junk box for years.
Charlie


----------

